# Internal Silver Screens



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Recently seen some very snazzy home made silver screens on an A Class Hymer. Would like to make some for our Hymer B584. Anyone any ideas on the best place to obtain silver screen material.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Here you go :wink:

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript

Scroll down to blinds and screens


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks very much. A prompt reply woth assistance, as always with MHF.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

beware - internal silver screens can cause condensation which over time will start to rust out of sight down behind the dashboard around the front windscreen, better to go for an external silver screen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screen covers*



vicdicdoc said:


> beware - internal silver screens can cause condensation which over time will start to rust out of sight down behind the dashboard around the front windscreen, better to go for an external silver screen


Hi

I am in totaly agreement with this. Also, internal screens might not be the best option in the summer. Many vanners use the silver screens to help keep the van cool in the sunshine. With the internal ones, it must be noted that the gap of air between the silver screen cover and the windscreen will get hot, very, very hot.

I have external ones. OK they might get wet and need a shake dry etc, but I can confirm that even in -15 degrees in Switzerland (on our way back from Garda) we were condesation free.

Rusky n Ozzer

Note - I have called them silver screens as a term and am not implying the SilverScreen brand name.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Definitely food for thought.

Our reasoning behind internal screens was because we mostly wild camp and it seemed the safer option. Easier to drive away!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver screens*

Hi

I agree - internal ones are easier to remove - but if someone was going to rob you (or even gas you!!!!!!!) whilst wild camping, they may have blocked your path with a vehicle or something.

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If you are talking about "Silver Screens", and not another make of windscreen insulators, then it is possible to fit the external ones on the inside if you are wild camping

If you are wanting protection from the sun why not get a Solar Screen, available from the ususal makers


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. I was only using the phrase "silver screens" as a description rather than the trade name.

We are at the moment looking at basic sun screens as a short term solution.

Just been to the Pyrenees and have spent most of the time looking for trees to shelter under for the shade and rivers to immerse ourselves in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 89235 (May 17, 2005)

We have a set of both and always use the external one! The internal are crap! You always end up with condensation and don't keep the van as warm or as cold. When you want to drive away in a hurry, you don't want to be using you other halfs pants to wipe down the windscreen before you can go anywhere or scrape the ice off the outisde in the winter.

We wild camp a lot too which is why we bought the internal ones, but in hindsight we should have saved the money and spent it on wine!
Rachel & Andrew


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*'Silver Screens'*

Have sent you a PM.

Cheers


----------

